# Telephone Services 98966-98968



## Coder2hear813 (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone used these codes ? I have physicians that want to use these codes when our RN calls in an RX to the pharmacy. Medicare does not cover these codes so they are wanting to collect payment for this service from the patient. If anyone has used these new codes please share your experience with them. 

Thank you
S


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*Read the guidelines*

No, we don't use these codes ... but ...

Read the guidelines carefully:

"These codes are used to report episodes of care by the qualified health care professional *initiated by an established patient *or guardian of an established patient." (emphasis added by FTB) - from CPT 2009 Professional edition page 444.

The codes is described as "Telephone assessment and management service provided ... *to an established patient *..." (emphasis added by FTB) - same source.

The nurse calling in an Rx to the pharmacy does not seem to fit these descriptors. 

To my knowledge no carrier pays for these services. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

